# Hey Chas what is your email??



## ucancallmejoe (May 17, 2006)

Tried you at [email protected] and no bueno.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## ucancallmejoe (May 17, 2006)

Never mind. It was my server. It is [email protected] I assume.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi,

I get tons of junk mail as it is, so I'm hesitant to post it here, but check your PM's.

chas


----------

